# New here from NW GA



## Psrumors (May 7, 2013)

The family and I live in Cartersville,GA which is about a hour north west of Atlanta. The wife has several old soda bottles (ACL & embossed) but nothing of any real value as best we can tell. This week while hitting various antique shops I came across three milk bottles (two embossed & one pyro) that caught my eye and now, well we are looking for more milk bottles. Looks like we will focus mainly on pyro glazed with farm scenes or specifically chocolate milk. 

 I am curious if there is a GA bottle club or if there are ever any shows in the Atlanta area. I have a desk fan collection and love shows. Right now we hit as many fan shows and old iron shows as we can, would love to add bottle shows to the rotation. 

 The pyro glazed bottle isn't in the best of shape but it is from a Gibson Dairy, Gibson is our last name and for $2 I figured what the heck. Due to its condition I didn't take a picture. 

 5/8 of a pint North Yarmouth - looking around the 5/8 of a pint size seems to be uncommon, is that so?

 [Image]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll281/psrumors/Bottles/Milk/IMG_4051_zps54f53c32.jpg[/IMG]






 Absolutely Pure Milk - seems to be common but has a great scene










 One of my fans - 1915 GE


----------



## epackage (May 7, 2013)

Put your codes between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so they will show, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't work here, welcome to the forum.... Jim


----------



## Psrumors (May 7, 2013)

Thanks epackage


----------



## epackage (May 7, 2013)

I think the Absolutely Pure Milk is a repro...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 7, 2013)

Welcome, love that fan!!! I'll never buy a new piece of crap again because they die in a season. I've got an old Banner that keeps chugging along although it's getting annoying loud now and the oscillator quit 15 years ago.
 The "absolutely pure" is more of a modern decorator piece.
 5/8 is an odd size, I've seen quite a few marked 10 Oz .. I'll have to look up the dairy. I think I have a Maine dairy book here somewhere. I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Psrumors (May 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I think the Absolutely Pure Milk is a repro...


 
 I figured it might be as it is too clean, and for $6 the wife is happy.


----------



## botlguy (May 7, 2013)

> I figured it might be as it is too clean, and for $6 the wife is happy.


 You got it right, "If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy".

 BTW, Welcome to the forums.       One of the other Jims


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 7, 2013)

Cartersville, I help put in the CATV system in in the early 1980s..........81 or 82.

 Had to hook every pole there, trucks did'nt cut it there.

 Bottle shows near ya, June 8  http://www.antiquebottles.com/shows.html .

 Ever been to Darryl Hudsons fan show in Aiken, S.C. or seen his collection?

 He's right down the road from me, biggest fan show in the nation, and one impressive collection he has.............................he's even got a few bottles. A really good guy, and he knows his stuff.

http://www.hudsonscustommachining.com/


----------



## 2find4me (May 7, 2013)

I hear those GE fans bring good money.  I have a few antique fans.


----------



## rmckin (May 7, 2013)

Hi,
  Love the ole fan! I have one similar.... how do you date them?? Mine came from my Great Aunt after She passed. My Cousin had it in the garbage and I just happened by... It still works great.
  Thanks
       Ron


----------



## Psrumors (May 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Cartersville, I help put in the CATV system in in the early 1980s..........81 or 82.
> 
> ...


 
 Go to Darryl's every year, he is a great guy and puts on a great regional meet. He does phenomenal work and his machine shop is out of this world. Will look forward to June 8th. 





> ORIGINAL:  rmckin
> 
> Hi,
> Love the ole fan! I have one similar.... how do you date them?? Mine came from my Great Aunt after She passed. My Cousin had it in the garbage and I just happened by... It still works great.
> ...


 
 Depends on the fan as how to date them. If you want to send me a picture I can help. ronaldmgibson AT gmail DOT com.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 7, 2013)

The 'absolutely pure' is similar to the original THATCHER, except for the finish.  I noticed on on the big sellers list with the glass stopper.  I have a repro up north that I think came from Italy some time ago.  I keep looking for them anyway.
 RED Matthews


----------



## Psrumors (May 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Welcome, love that fan!!! I'll never buy a new piece of crap again because they die in a season. I've got an old Banner that keeps chugging along although it's getting annoying loud now and the oscillator quit 15 years ago.
> The "absolutely pure" is more of a modern decorator piece.
> 5/8 is an odd size, I've seen quite a few marked 10 Oz .. I'll have to look up the dairy. I think I have a Maine dairy book here somewhere. I'll see what I can find.


 

 We're you able to locate any info on the 5/8 Eric?

 Thanks for the help.


----------



## epackage (May 8, 2013)

I got this one at a garage sale last summer, blades aren't brass but at $5 I couldn't pass it up. It works great... 

 Can I change out the blades for brass ones?


----------



## Psrumors (May 9, 2013)

If you can find a set of brass blades with the right pitch and hub it will work. I am not familiar with the later Westys like you have so not sure which blades will fit.


----------



## epackage (May 9, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## sandchip (May 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Psrumors
> 
> I am curious if there is a GA bottle club or if there are ever any shows in the Atlanta area., is that so?


 
 There's one Saturday, June 8, at the Smyrna Recreation Complex.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard!
 I don't think I've ever seen a 5/8 pint or 10 oz milk around here.
 Cool fan, I've got a couple
 Thanks Pat for the fan site added to favorites for checkin out later.


----------



## Psrumors (May 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> I don't think I've ever seen a 5/8 pint or 10 oz milk around here.
> ...


 
 I'm going to assume a fan forum / club link will be acceptable - http://www.afcaforum.com/ http://www.fancollectors.org/

 Great group of people with lots of info. We have quite a few regional meets throughout the year and then a big yearly meet. 

 My collection really revolves around 8" fans. They can be a little hard to find but for such small packages they move quite a bit of air. 






 This is a video of my most rare fan, not many fans out there move like this

 https://s291.photobucket.com/user/psrumors/media/Fans/Zephyr/Zephyr.mp4.html


----------



## Psrumors (May 9, 2013)




----------



## cobaltbot (May 9, 2013)

Thanks, added that to favorites too, cool little gyro fan!


----------



## cc6pack (May 9, 2013)

There's a bottle club in Rome Ga.

 The Rome Bottle Club Info: Jerry Mitchell, PO Box 475, Bremen, GA 30110, Phone: (770) 537-3725, Email: mitjt@aol.com or Bob Jenkins, 285 Oak Grove Rd., Carrollton, GA 30177, PH: (770) 834-0736.


----------



## Psrumors (May 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> There's a bottle club in Rome Ga.
> 
> The Rome Bottle Club Info: Jerry Mitchell, PO Box 475, Bremen, GA 30110, Phone: (770) 537-3725, Email: mitjt@aol.com or Bob Jenkins, 285 Oak Grove Rd., Carrollton, GA 30177, PH: (770) 834-0736.


 
 Thanks!!!!


----------

